# printing on leather and denim



## opron (Jan 4, 2010)

can a DTG print on Leather or denim ( jeans) without pretreatment. Or with pretreatment ??


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no idea and probably should not answer. I know when I am throwing non-standard stuff into my eco-solvent printer and do not pretreat - it tends to suck up the ink and dulls out- but I showed myself - it can be done with modification.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/iphone201.jpg[/media]

need PTMT. for jean

Leather. Solvent is the answer.


----------



## opron (Jan 4, 2010)

allamerican said:


> [media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/iphone201.jpg[/media]
> 
> need PTMT. for jean
> 
> Leather. Solvent is the answer.


Peter,

have you tried printing with regular dupont garment inks on the jeans??


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

it is dupont ink on jean. never works on leather.


----------



## opron (Jan 4, 2010)

allamerican said:


> it is dupont ink on jean. never on leather.


 
ok cool .. I am going to try this ..


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually, you can print on leather with garment inks. You need to first remove the oils from the surface of the leather. Try using some alcohol to wipe the surface of the leather and then print it as you would cotton.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Don is quite right. I have seen some very nice prints on leather from our various direct to garment printers with CMYK inks.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

equipmentzone said:


> Don is quite right. I have seen some very nice prints on leather from our various direct to garment printers with CMYK inks.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


Print has two different meaning.
1. Image just printed on leather. maybe for display purpose. comes off with little scratch and bend.
2. Printed and not comes off with reasonable scratch. On finish product which can be wear and used in normal life.
Harry and Don you must talk about #1.
I belive #2 is only "print" in my book.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Actually, you can print on leather with garment inks. You need to first remove the oils from the surface of the leather. Try using some alcohol to wipe the surface of the leather and then print it as you would cotton.


Pigment ink without leather binder = pigment will stay on top of leather and waterbase will be smear/suck into leather and what will you get? l thought you know better. Let's study more together.
And we have to understand what is "PRINT means".
Now it is time to you come back to me with my poor English which is your favorite.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually Peter, if you strip the oils away and print with water based inks and then set them as you normally would it works. I won't pick on you for your bad English. I've printed on light colored leather like this myself.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Actually Peter, if you strip the oils away and print with water based inks and then set them as you normally would it works. I won't pick on you for your bad English. I've printed on light colored leather like this myself.


Common sense is the best sense.
What did you do with printed leather? Just look? Washed? Did you try bend 90degree plus? So you are telling me there is no crack? Not wash out?
My customers are using as jean back label. Looks burned. And their logos on clothe. Souvenir Leather pouchs. Do we need leather print Royale? hahaha. It's OK.
Thanks for not picking on my bad English. Actually many forumers were not happy to see you attacked to my English. You can keep doing it. I don't mind because I know who I am and you are.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm not sure of how or why you would wash leather. The pieces I printed were samples for customers. Leather is a natural and absorbs water when it is not treated - and it handles the heat required to cure the inks. All this adds up to a fairly permanent print. I think you know that I respect you - I just know better than to look into your eyes!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Don
Often I wish I have one of you in AA. Except the time you play as brat.


----------



## opron (Jan 4, 2010)

one more thing on the leather ..

for black leather . do you pretreat ?? or just wash down the leather with rubbing alcohol and then dry and print??


also on denim .. do you need pretreatment??


----------



## DDT Sunny (Jun 27, 2011)

All digital garment decorater can print on leather now!

We developed with a leather specialist a special coating for a really excellent crock fastness

There is as special coating for print on leather with Dupon inks and treatment - the crock fastness dry and wet of the coated leather is really really good ...
so you can print on belts or you can use it for automobile seatings ...

system is 100 % waterbased.
If youwant a pearling of the water you ned a extra seal (good for shoes)

Everyone with a direct to garment machine can sell leather decoration as well...

for accessories (belt, moneybags, handbags, …)
-for leather clothing’s
-for furniture making
-for automobile seating
-for shoes
-…

I can show you some pictures ask by e-mail mail@digital-drucker-textil.de i will send you

If someone is interested in you can get more information how to do it from me or from your local DTG dealer...


best regards sunny


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Sandra

You are quite right with your statement

Printing on leather has been perfected

I hope you dont mind me posting this picture Sandra

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

We are working on finalizing the details of the distribution rights for this product here in the US. Should have more details on pricing in the next few weeks.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I'd like to try out some of that treatment for leather. Will it be available in the UK?


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello John,

It might be best to PM Sandra, she is the German based DTG dealer who perfected printing on leather.

I am unsure if Y.E.S. has teh pretreat in stock but in any case they are in contact with Sandra as well so perhaps they are in a position to help you

Hope this helps

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Jerry, I've been in touch with Sandra and have all the information.

John


----------

